# Fun with Photography



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So I was inspired by Karen to do a home-photography session and I got to play with finding the right background, lighting, and editing on the computer. I realized that most of Hanna's photos have been before-and-after grooms, and it dawned on me to do a nice "face" photoshoot. 

Here are the results of my efforts. I have a better idea of what a "money shot" is, since from three nice pictures I had to take about 15!

I don't have a nice camera, and sadly the camera on my phone is better than my actual camera so all my photos are from my cameraphone and then edited on my computer.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

What beautiful pictures


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness; those are beautiful photos!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> So I was inspired by Karen to do a home-photography session and I got to play with finding the right background, lighting, and editing on the computer. I realized that most of Hanna's photos have been before-and-after grooms, and it dawned on me to do a nice "face" photoshoot.
> 
> Here are the results of my efforts. I have a better idea of what a "money shot" is, since from three nice pictures I had to take about 15!
> 
> I don't have a nice camera, and sadly the camera on my phone is better than my actual camera so all my photos are from my cameraphone and then edited on my computer.


AWESOME job, Angela!!! From the grooming (would expect nothing less!) to the setting, pose and photography! I wish I could get anything anywhere NEAR as good off my phone. It's an iPhone, and they are supposed to have good camera, but I never get anything I'm satisfied with. I guess I'd just need to practice more!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are great photos! Hanna is such a pretty girl - it is nice to see such good shots of her face.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> AWESOME job, Angela!!! From the grooming (would expect nothing less!) to the setting, pose and photography! I wish I could get anything anywhere NEAR as good off my phone. It's an iPhone, and they are supposed to have good camera, but I never get anything I'm satisfied with. I guess I'd just need to practice more!!!


Thanks Karen. I have a Galaxy but really can't tell you the specifics - no clue! They did come out nice and I had fun playing with the reading lamp. It's pretty bright, and next to the loveseat so I didn't really get all that creative, just put her near the light. Maybe I should take up photographyound:

How do I submit it for the calendar?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Very Lovely!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Great job! She's so beautiful. I'd frame one of those pics.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

GREAT phone pictures! If this is what you can get with your phone, why invest in a camera?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful portraits. They look absolutely professional. Nice job and I agree they should be submitted for the calendar.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Thanks Karen. I have a Galaxy but really can't tell you the specifics - no clue! They did come out nice and I had fun playing with the reading lamp. It's pretty bright, and next to the loveseat so I didn't really get all that creative, just put her near the light. Maybe I should take up photographyound:
> 
> How do I submit it for the calendar?


Find the calendar thread, and near the top is a message with Heather's e-mail address in it. Just send it to her!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful-Mig is in love.


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

She's really gorgeous and lovely on her pictures! her hair was very attractive


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

